# Probiotic or Acidophilus Milk



## Heather S (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make probiotic or acidophilus milk? I have a lactose intollerant 2 year old and I have trouble getting a regular supply of this type of milk from the store. The internet so far has proven to be of little help. Perhaps someone may know.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I understand... Yogurt has acidophilus in it, after it has cultured, and other probiotics. I don't know about probiotic milk, I'm assuming that probiotics have been added to it.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

You might research raw goats milk or raw cows milk. Many lactose intolerant people can drink them without trouble.


----------



## Heather S (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes the milk is similar to yogurt with the bacteria being added to it but I just don't know how to do it without it tasting like yogurt and thickening up like yogurt. 

Also in Alberta I think it is illegal to buy raw cows or goats milk because it needs to be homogenized and all the dairy farms have quotas or something. Right now I can't keep a cow or goat although I would love to. We live at a bible camp and they don't want manure on the lawn. Maybe in a year or two when we get our own land.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

have no idea where you are from , but a good supplier of raw milk would do the same thing, it has all the good stuff in it yet( and maybe some bad, for all of you anti raw milk drinkers) I have had lactose intollerant people drink my raw milk with no problems.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually, lactose intolerance means you can't drink milk, period. Usually, people can stomach goat milk when they can't cow milk. I can't drink cow milk, but that doesn't mean I'M lactose intolerant. Since I can drink glass after glass of goat milk and be just fine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my husband is lactose intolernet, but with yogurt, the lactose is broken down so it does not bother him. He simply can not break it down himself so he needs to have something else do it for him.

I also think that goat's milk has much less of the type of lactose that people usually have problems with. 

I keep working on my husband to let me get a goat and see if he can tolerate that milk better. But goats are one of his least favorite farm animals (he lates llamas worse). Not sure why . . .


----------

